# New here from Texas



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, howdy from another Texan .

Welcome to the forum, Linda! This is a wonderful place to learn and to get your horsey "fix" in those times when you're unable to ride.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Thanks for the welcome. Where in TX are you from?*


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm up in the NE corner of the panhandle, 7 miles west of Podunk, smack dab in the middle of the "sticks" LOL.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome Linda. I hope you are up and riding soon. I live just east of Houston near Beaumont. I was riding every weekend until April 15 when I had back surgery. I will have to wait a while to ride so you and I can rehab together!!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Linda! I'm from a subburb of Houston so it sounds like you and I are neighbors!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy! I'm over here around Beaumont. Listen to your therapist and hoping you're back in the saddle soon.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome!! I just moved from Brenham, 70 miles w of Houston, to Kentucky. I am a native Houstonian. If you need any Houston advice, PM me. Go out to Haven Hilll, near Navasota, and meet Tom. You may be able to drive....we have a friend who lost her legs, and she drives. Anyway, you can get a horse fix there!!

Nancy


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Thanks everyone for the warm welcomes. I know exactly where Beaumont is.*


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Linda nice to meet you 
I am disabled as well 
good luck


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! I too love paints and palominos. Good luck with your therapy.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Thanks everyone for the warm welcomes.*


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Hi, just wanted to check in and say hello to everyone!!!*


----------

